# Who would duck hunt Shiawassee today?



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

One group is. They just got two more geese. They are set up here
https://goo.gl/maps/hCqD95BJpx62


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I wonder if they know it's closed, or just don't care? They are having a good hunt so far. Hopefully it gets really expensive in a little bit.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Water_Hazard said:


> I wonder if they know it's closed, or just don't care? They are having a good hunt so far. Hopefully it gets really expensive in a little bit.



Call RAP?


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Report it


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

correct me if I am wrong but isnt the season closed? The split weekend was last weekend and the regular season closed Dec 6th? How are they legally hunting?

Call RAP


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

RAP has already been called


----------



## AustinR (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## AustinR (Nov 26, 2011)

Are they just hunting geese? Does this apply there?


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Ducks, geese and mergansers, they are not discriminating


----------



## AustinR (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol ok never mind


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Any call back from the co yet?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

They need a permit to go to the fields for goose hunting. So, check station knows they are out there. Shooting ducks out of season is just stupid. CO needs to catch them with dead ducks.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Busted. White Silverado, boat, guns and trailers most likely confiscated. C.O. got to the 1-5 dike. Two ducks worked in and they shot them. Then they also were shooting until 5:15.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Water_Hazard said:


> Busted. White Silverado, boat, guns and trailers most likely confiscated. C.O. got to the 1-5 dike. Two ducks worked in and they shot them. Then they also were shooting until 5:15.


Well if you are going to do it you might as well to do it all the way


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

So someone got idiot of the late season awards? !!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Excellent job, wonder where you were seeing all these things? did you use your phone to video some action? I just love to see their sad faces when CO caught them. I think shooting ducks out of season must have pretty hefty fine no matter how many you shot. They would have shot as many ducks that may have showed up. season is closed so shooting late is trivial and is included in main offense.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I woulda guessed different tickets. Ducks out of season, geese shooting after hours.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

You need to know the laws and follow them, but I have to imagine this was an innocent mistake. They were in a managed area, only an idiot would intentionally hunt there out of season.


----------



## Last-n-Draw (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm telling ya beards and hoodies Smh


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## dmc1651 (Oct 20, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I don't miss the Federal Gestapo. Our experience with them involved them driving through a field we only had permission to hunt as we would hike in. Then they got thoroughly stuck rutting the h out of the field, and when that did not work they took their anger out on us.
> 
> When they got done with the colon scans, we went and got the farmer to tow them out, and promptly lost permission to hunt right in front of them. Think they cared? Should have left them out there..


I know what you mean... I've had one encounter with the Fed's and I'll never forget it. They came roaring through our decoy spread in their air boat, jumped out and were complete condescending rude a-holes as they inspected / interrogated us for a half an hour. To top it off, one guy dropped my shotgun in the water as he was inspecting it. His reply was to smirk and say - looks like you'll be cleaning that today.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Some of the violations for duck hunting are really trivial and should not happen.
1. Plug
2. No license or federal stamp
3. Lead shot
4. too many shells in managed area
5. Shooting early or late
6. Shooting cripples while forward motion is not stopped


You got to be kidding should take your gun and license forever.


----------

